

Ask HN: Is anyone else working on this? Maybe I can help you. - resdirector

I moved to Melbourne about a year ago. I&#x27;ve been slow at making new friends. Part of the problem is that I&#x27;ll meet many people, but most I don&#x27;t quite click with.<p>So, I started building an app that helps you find people with whom you have a high probability of getting along with. Here&#x27;s my ultra lean MVP: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;au&#x2F;app&#x2F;will-we-get-along&#x2F;id807034884?mt=8. It works by allowing you to indicate not only your &quot;likes&quot; and &quot;dislikes&quot;, but also by how much. It then finds matches based upon shared passions and peeves (rather than mere likes and dislikes).<p>I can&#x27;t build it alone, so why not dog-food it? That is, search for people who are also interested in building something like this, then use the app to screen for a good match.<p>So my question is, is anyone here working on an app like this? If so, how about seeing how likely it is we will get along (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;au&#x2F;app&#x2F;will-we-get-along&#x2F;id807034884?mt=8 my username is &quot;tom&quot;, right down the bottom). If there&#x27;s a good chance, let&#x27;s start a conversation with the aim of perhaps collaborating.
======
troymc
The app seems to want to serve three different markets: 1) people seeking
housemates, 2) people hiring employees, and 3) people looking for platonic
friends.

The first two markets are already well-served by other services. The third is
interesting, but seems socially awkward.

Why not go to local events that interest you, and see if anyone there has
similar interests? Maybe find such events using Meetup.com or similar.

------
resdirector
Clickable: [https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/will-we-get-
along/id80703488...](https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/will-we-get-
along/id807034884?mt=8)

